# Hello - first post and question



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello folks. Have any of you put a cargo box like a Yakima Rocketbox on the roof rack of your X trail?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

YA, because I was thinking of doing it. Putting a rocket box on there. Any one at all put any thing on the factory roof rack?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Me: A Yakima luggage rack.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

So I went ahead and stuck a THULE adventurer box on it....looks good. Holds a ton of gear....Pics in the Post pics of your X trail thread eh.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thorongil said:


> So I went ahead and stuck a THULE adventurer box on it....looks good. Holds a ton of gear....Pics in the Post pics of your X trail thread eh.


Thorongil, Great show, way to show us pictures and by posting your experiences with your set-up. :thumbup: 

I have a Yakima Rocket Box and rack that we use on our Honda Accord. I hope to use the Rocket box on the XTy as well. I have to get the racks for it yet. I'm undecided as to if I shoul dget the Factory racks or the Renault towers that are suppose to fit the XTy while using my Yakima bcross bars.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Apparently Yakima and THULE have nothing (racks) to fit the Xtrail yet. I was told while shopping for the cargo box. Reason being the Xtrail is a Canada only vehicle. All testing...etc...is done in the US. So it is low priority for R & D.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, I had talked to Yakima US, and they had stated the same. However I'm told that a particular Renault Tower set will fit the XTy  

Still I'm probably going to get the factroy racks, I just don;t need them yet and have some time to decide.

If you go to the Thule UK site, they list the X-Trail I believe


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got a Renault's Scenic & the Yakima Clips that work for she, also matches the X-Ty, Clips are: *Q41*, worth a look at a Yakima warehouse there to see the correct fitment.

I guess the Q41 are some kind of Universal clips for European cars with hidden clips place like some Renaults & Opels.

Take a look at here: http://www.rackattack.com/exdyakima-8005.asp?id=355


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> I got a Renault's Scenic & the Yakima Clips that work for she, also matches the X-Ty, Clips are: *Q41*, worth a look at a Yakima warehouse there to see the correct fitment.
> 
> I guess the Q41 are some kind of Universal clips for European cars with hidden clips place like some Renaults & Opels.
> 
> Take a look at here: http://www.rackattack.com/exdyakima-8005.asp?id=355


Hey Manuelga, woould you be able to take some pictures or your rack and maybe a closeup of the clamp to the Nissan rails?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a Thule system, almost every attachment, and I got a TK6 fit kit (one for the Honda CRV) and had my dealer drill another hole in the attachment so that it will bolt onto the factory roof mount of the Xtrail.

I would assume Yakima has a similar kit, usually the two companies are hand in hand with attachments and parts.

Greg


ViperZ said:


> Yes, I had talked to Yakima US, and they had stated the same. However I'm told that a particular Renault Tower set will fit the XTy
> 
> Still I'm probably going to get the factroy racks, I just don;t need them yet and have some time to decide.
> 
> If you go to the Thule UK site, they list the X-Trail I believe


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Hey Manuelga, woould you be able to take some pictures or your rack and maybe a closeup of the clamp to the Nissan rails?


Actually Rack is above the Sentra, I could fit at the Xty tomorrow, a couple pics of the Clips:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Manuelga! 

So how do those ruber coated brackets work? I suppose I'll have to see them on the XTy. I appreciate the trouble your going through to show me, thanks a lot :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's a Steel Clip & comes with a adhesive protectant (close than rubber) to avoid damage the car finish, anyway, I'll install the rack at my X-Ty tomorrow.


----------

